# China to invest more in infrastructure to maintain economic growth



## grey boy 2

*China to invest more in infrastructure to maintain economic growth*
(People's Daily Online) 16:06, November 15, 2016







*Chinese authorities approved 17 transport infrastructure projects from Oct. 14 to Nov. 14, with a total investment of 353.6 billion RMB. Experts pointed out that investment has become a crucial means of support for China’s economy, and more investment will be poured into infrastructure in the next four months.*

Recent projects have highlighted the importance of railway construction, with six projects receiving a total of 222.7 billion RMB in investment. The most expensive project, at 64.1 billion RMB, was approved on Nov. 14 and will build a 432-kilometer railway connecting Shenzhen and Ganzhou in Jiangxi province.

In addition to railway construction, Chinese authorities have also approved capital investment in highways, metros, airports and sea ports.

Downward pressure on China’s fixed-asset investment is the main driver for the country’s massive approval of capital construction. China’s investment in fixed assets (excluding rural households) was trillion RMB in the past 10 months, with a growth of only 8.3 percent.

“Due to favorable policies, investment in China is growing steadily, though fixed-asset investment is still facing downward pressure,” said Li Pumin, secretary general of the National Development and Reform Commission, to Thepaper.cn.

According to a report from China Securities Journal, infrastructure serves as an impetus for the China’s steady economic growth. Though the yield of capital construction is relatively low, it nevertheless has a positive exterior effect on the country’s investment growth. Meanwhile, China still has a strong demand for infrastructure - especially roads, communication facilities and water conservation projects in rural areas.

“More investment will be put into infrastructure in the first quarter of 2017, as this move will stimulate China’s economic growth in the second and third quarters of the year,”said Wang Tao, a chief economist of the United Bank of Switzerland.
http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/1115/c90000-9141933.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GeraltofRivia

At this speed of development, I will be walking into a futuristic country when I go back to China in 10-15 years time (actually I have already felt like back to center of civilization when I visit China these days).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shhh

Awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

grey boy 2 said:


> The most expensive project, at 64.1 billion RMB, was approved on Nov. 14 and will build a 432-kilometer railway connecting Shenzhen and Ganzhou in Jiangxi province.


This high-speed railway is long overdue. 
Transport between two adjacent provinces is horrible at the moment.
Only 3 expressway and one damn slow railway.

*Guiyang-Nanning HSR approved by Central Government *
*350km/h, 482km
Cutting from 5.5 hours (805km) into 2 hours 
75 billion yuan investment including land acquisition fee and rolling stock procurement 
Open in 2022*











*Connecting 2 mega-regions in Southwest China!
Guiyang, Guizhou Province






*





*Nanning, Guangxi Autonomous Region*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798704976503668737


----------



## AndrewJin

ashok321 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798704976503668737








R these guests real people?



-------------------------------------------------------------
Transport in many regions is horribly horrible.
Got to invest more within the next 2 decades.

Ya'an to Kangding expressway (first part of Sichuan to Tibet expressway) is the most difficult expressway ever built in the world. With 1100m span,280m high Daduhe bridge Luding and 13.7km long New Erlangshan tunnel, this expressway has more than 83% percent length in bridges and tunnels. Located in earthquake zone where landslide is everywhere,Yakang expressway will climb from 700m to more than 2500m elevation within 140km. This video is about C12 section which is located east to the new Erlangshan tunnel, in Tianquan county.






http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Daduhe_Bridge_Luding

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

